# Crappie Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The wind was a pain in the trolling motor today. The crappie did not bite very well today either. Think they are corn fused by the cold nights. Got some nice big LGmouth and perch in two colors today but not many crappie. OH, and one Potomac Pike in the last minutes of the day. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Congrats to the anglers.


----------

